# I took the Oberon plunge!



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

After looking at all the different Oberon cover styles and colors and all the pictures posted here I finally made up my mind.

I ordered the Forest Kindle DX cover in Green.

I also ordered the Creek Bed Maple Large Journal in Saddle for my mother for her birthday, which I thought was fair because she bought me the DX for mine.

On the advice of whiterab I also ordered Leather Balm from Amazon to take care of them.

Thanks to everyone who posted pictures and I'll add mine as soon as it arrives!

Frank


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

I have a green Forest K2 cover.  I love it!  Hope you like yours as well.


----------



## everyman (Jun 2, 2009)

great choice, frank. that's a beautiful cover.
enjoy it.
i just bought my mother a kindle 2 for her birthday today.  so happy birthday to you, to your mother and to my mother.  
rich


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Congrats Frank.Those sound like great choices.


----------



## Wisteria Clematis (Oct 29, 2008)

capnfrank said:


> On the advice of whiterab I also ordered Leather Balm from Amazon to take care of them.
> 
> Frank


Has anyone else tried this? The Oberon website recommends using a very light lotion (like you would use on shoes). They say never to use a cream or an oil...for instance no mink oil, or creams that are at all gooey or sticky. Isn't leather balm usually slightly gooey? Oberson says anything other than a light lotion will darken the leather eventually and make the design harder to see.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My daughter had the green Forest for her Kindle and it's quite beautiful. Congratulations on your new cover.


----------



## whiterab (May 29, 2009)

According to the leather artist I got my Leather Balm from, it is essentially the same as Leather Lotion.  It is a thin lotion much like the viscosity of hand lotion.  Never found it to be sticky but I guess anything would if you put it on thick enough. The main thing on any of these products is to put them on a cloth and then rub.  Do not pour on the leather itself.

I've been very happy with how well it has taken care of the original Kindle cover.  The artist that recommended the balm has a large shop and does know his leather.


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

My order was submitted Wednesday, July 22, 2009 9:21 AM.
My order was completed Thursday, July 23, 2009 5:32 PM.
And they hand made it for me in between?
Wow! I'm really impressed.

Now waitin' on the man in the big brown van...


----------



## carlobee (Jul 21, 2009)

very good choice. would love that too. enjoy your kindle.


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

The wait is over!

My dark green Forest cover arrived along with the Creekbed Maple Journal for my Mom.
I got a pine tree and a maple leaf charm with my order.

This cover is *amazing*, you need to see an Oberon in person to truly appreciate them.
It feels like I'm reading a real antique book now.

Pictures may need to wait until this weekend, I'm taking care of a 4 day old kitten who needs bottle feeding every couple of hours, but Slartibartfast the Kindle DX is very happy in his new clothes!


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

capnfrank said:


> The wait is over!
> 
> My dark green Forest cover arrived along with the Creekbed Maple Journal for my Mom.
> I got a pine tree and a maple leaf charm with my order.
> ...


I ordered the same cover! Can't wait to see what it looks like.

Good luck with the kitten! I have two 15 week-olds tearing around the house these days, along with my 18 year old.

"Slartibartfast" How. . .unique.


----------



## capnfrank (Jun 10, 2009)

threeundertwo said:


> Good luck with the kitten! I have two 15 week-olds tearing around the house these days, along with my 18 year old.


Current cat count = 10
My permanent cats: 11 years old, 7 years old (diabetic and hyper-thyroidic), 5 years old (asthmatic), 2 years old
My current foster cats: 1 year old, 3 15 week olds (one with the runs), a 6 week old that has the sniffles, and the 4 day old



threeundertwo said:


> "Slartibartfast" How. . .unique.


Slartibartfast is the one responsible for there being fjords in Norway http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slartibartfast


----------



## threeundertwo (Jul 25, 2009)

capnfrank said:


> Current cat count = 10
> My permanent cats: 11 years old, 7 years old (diabetic and hyper-thyroidic), 5 years old (asthmatic), 2 years old
> My current foster cats: 1 year old, 3 15 week olds (one with the runs), a 6 week old that has the sniffles, and the 4 day old
> Slartibartfast is the one responsible for there being fjords in Norway http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slartibartfast


Round of applause for fostering kittens. We adopted ours through a foster service.

Haven't read Hitchhiker's Guide in ages! Thanks for the link. It's on my "saved for later" list.
'


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Congrats Frank.Those sound like great choices.


----------



## Daisy1960 (Feb 10, 2009)

*Hi, Frank,

I took your lead and ordered the Forest design in fern (with corners) for my K2; judging from your experience, I suppose I'll get it some time the end of next week (about six days).

Positively can't wait!!*


----------



## kevin63 (Feb 10, 2009)

Daisy1960 said:


> *Hi, Frank,
> 
> I took your lead and ordered the Forest design in fern (with corners) for my K2; judging from your experience, I suppose I'll get it some time the end of next week (about six days).
> 
> Positively can't wait!!*


I have the forest in green. I LOVE it. Hope you enjoy yours as much as I do.


----------

